# Supported Chambers?



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if M&P chambers are fully supported?

Thanks,

Redhound80


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

I have an M&P .40 full size. It is a great gun, and everyone who shoots it is impressed. I have long fingers, so the large backstraps are the only way to go for me. The gun shoots easily, and the ergonomics are insane(good). Like someone mentioned, how could you consider a glock after using this gun. Consistent trigger pulls too. GO with M&P..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I remember right the M&P does have a supported chamber.

There's a couple of people more M&P learned than me about the M&P. you might PM the member TOF about it. He knows his stuff and has at least one if not more M&P pistols.


----------

